# Duty free liquor at the Cancun airport



## KCI (Oct 27, 2008)

We are headed for 2 weeks in Cancun on Nov 8th as we normally do this time of year. Last year we bought duty free liquor before leaving Dallas and carried it on the plane, only to find a new duty free liquor store had opened in the Cancun airport. Our experience has always been you can only buy duty free when leaving somewhere on an international flight, but if I remember the new store in the Cancun airport will sell duty free as you arrive saving us from carrying it there. My DW says no, only when flying out of Cancun, but I can't help but wonder why the airport has you walk through the liquor store after customs if you can't buy anything. 
My question is, can arriving passengers buy duty free liquor at the Cancun Airport?
KCI Wingman


----------



## KCI (Oct 27, 2008)

Moderator, Can you move this to the Mexico forum.  DH put it in the lounge but I think the Mexico forum would be a better option.  Thanks.


----------



## geoffb (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless you manage to wander into the departure area (which isn't hard to do depending on what gate your plane uses in Cancun) you should not have access to any duty free as an arriving passenger.

Overall I haven't found great deals at the Cancun duty free stores anyway, the prices downtown are competitive.


----------



## jmeiners (Oct 28, 2008)

Not sure about Cancun, but I know that when I went to Singapore there was a duty free shop in the arrivals hall at the airport and we did pick up a bottle of something.  Good thing too, as it was very expensive elsewhere.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 28, 2008)

Manila also has duty free for arriving passengers. We had to walk past the shops just before immigration.

So it's certainly possible, I just don't know about Cancun.

-David


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought there last year and saw numerous Aircrew shopping there as well. It was a pleasant surprise after the zoo of immigration and good fortification against the timeshare sharks.  

Cheers


----------



## RFW (Oct 28, 2008)

According the the Cancun Airport website, purchases in the duty free shop are only available for departures. Although you may be able to get into the duty free shop on arrival, our experience is that you need to show a boarding pass at the cashier. The last time we were there 2006), when we purchased liquor to take home that was delivered to the gate. We were not permitted to carry it out. 
www.cancun-airport.com/dutyfree.htm


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 28, 2008)

Only for departures.  If you are flying to DFW and connecting you should know that you can't take any Duty Free liquor through security.  We just returned and MANY passengers on our flight were upset about this.

Deb


----------



## KCI (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Guess we'll just pick some up leaving the states.


----------



## alfie (Oct 28, 2008)

I have found that vodka and rum are cheaper at Walmart or Costco in Cancun than at the duty free in Atlanta, so we never buy duty free any more.  However,  expensive scotch or cognac is still a better deal at the airport.


----------



## rynker (Oct 29, 2008)

We went to Cancun Christmas of 2007 and yes, we did get duty free at baggage claim to take into Cancun......we picked up our bags, bought booze and proceded outside!  It was great and so was the prices!


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 29, 2008)

We bought in the Duty Free after arrival back in May of this year. Don't really know if the price was cheaper elsewhere but we just needed a small bottle of Gin for G&T's.

Sooo, at least back then, you could buy on the way into the country and not just on the way out. It was surprising but maybe it was just a disguised regular liquor store. OTOH, it was a pretty new looking store so maybe they had not worked out operations yet.

All in all, I generally find Duty Free stores are less of a bargain these days. It pays to shop for prices on the Internet and then decide if its worth it. I generally only buy what I can't find elsewhere or if its a true bargain.

Cheers


----------



## geoffb (Oct 29, 2008)

Interesting, I'll have to look for that store on the way in next March. Maybe I was in such a hurry to get to the pool bar at VCI I just missed it last year.


----------



## DrRx (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, there is definitely a Duty Free liquor shop open for purchases by arriving passengers in the Cancun airport.  I purchased all we needed for our week's stay upon arrival last March and the prices were quite good.  Not as great as at WalMart or Costco, but certainly better than anywhere else on the strip.  Furthermore, I didn't see a difference in prices between this store in arrivals and the Duty Free shop available on the departure side where I shopped on our way home.  Additionally, the selection was much better with many premium tequila's and other international brands than in the hotel zone.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 1, 2008)

How do you pack liquor in your suitcase so it will not break in flight?


----------



## rynker (Nov 1, 2008)

Alot of bubble wrap and in the center of the suitcase wrapped in clothes.  Don't set it on either end of the suitcase!!!!  That's advice due to experience with broken bottles and BAD smelling clothes!


----------



## Kenrabs (Nov 2, 2008)

pedro47 said:


> How do you pack liquor in your suitcase so it will not break in flight?



I try to buy ones that are boxed and cushion with cloths in a hard shell suit case. Keep in mind that if you buy duty free and take it as a carry on, and if it's not a non-stop flight you'll have to put it into you're checked luggage after clearing custums.


----------



## jschmidt (Nov 2, 2008)

The answer is YES!  You can buy liquor at the Duty Free shop in the Cancun Airport before entering Mexico.  However, some of the prices are better at Wal-Mart.

I suggest you save a cup or two from the airplane and "pop-a-top" in the van on your way to the timeshare, hotel, villa (take your choice) and have a Welcoming Cocktail.   

I just returned yesterday.


----------



## geoffb (Nov 4, 2008)

pedro47 said:


> How do you pack liquor in your suitcase so it will not break in flight?



We use a product called the "Bread Buddy" which is meant to hold a loaf of bread but is also perfect for a 750ml bottle wrapped in bubblewrap. Haven't lost a bottle yet and we collect expensive rums.

-G


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Jul 11, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> How do you pack liquor in your suitcase so it will not break in flight?


 
Here's one packing solution.

http://www.ftscontent.com/


----------



## quezsmith (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was a Duty Free that we looked in while arriving in October They were even giving out samples   Yummy!!!


----------

